# Radiator Help



## ganzter (Jul 26, 2008)

What is the smallest size radiator that will cool a intel Q6600 overclocked to 2.6GHz


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You relly need water cooling for a 2.6 OC?


----------



## ganzter (Jul 26, 2008)

im going to overclock further and im going to watercool most of my pc , i was just wondering what the smallest radiator that would be able to cool my Q6600 would be

im only cooling cpu atm


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Something like this would be sufficient. Size and efficiency dont always go hand in hand


----------



## ganzter (Jul 26, 2008)

so you reckon a single radiator will cool my Q6600


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Only yes. If you wanted to cool everything eventually, I'd go for something bigger. As previously stated, size and efficiency. Its the amount of fins that are condesed into the same space.
For example, a radiator with say 1m squared surface area will dissipate less heat than one with 1.5m squared. The thinner and more of the fins there are (generally..)is a good indication of high efficiency. For anything above 3.2Ghz, I would suggest something a bit more capable. Like a Thermochill PA120.2.
Whilst it does cost, it is very efficient, only requiring the quietest of fans.
I recently read about someone utilising a car rad for thier watercooled setup, not as efficient, but he mounted it on the wall outside his window, so there was never any fan noise anyway.


----------

